# Love Bugs



## gnipgnop (Sep 5, 2012)

Going to Hilton Sea World end of the month (Sept.)  Any annoying love bugs around?  I hate those things.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 5, 2012)

Love Bugs should be either gone or very minor by late September. They began late last month, and usually last 4 weeks. Since they are only annoying, just do what you can to avoid them!

TS


----------



## justmeinflorida (Sep 5, 2012)

I see one or two a day max...so no not bad right now. I hate them, sometimes I can't even go outside


----------



## Pedro (Sep 5, 2012)

They will come out in force when the temperature starts dropping down a little and the eggs start to hatch.  It is still too warm in central FL.  Sometimes it happens in early September, sometimes in the middle of the month and sometimes at the end.  Luckily they only last a few weeks and then they dissappear until the May time frame.  It is somewhat of a pain having to constantly wash the front of the car to prevent permanent damage to the paint.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Sep 6, 2012)

Haven't noticed any in Winter Haven yet.


----------



## puppymommo (Sep 6, 2012)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> Love Bugs should be either gone or very minor by late September. They began late last month, and usually last 4 weeks. Since they are only annoying, just do what you can to avoid them!
> 
> TS



Thanks for the link, I'm sorry I looked!  I've never seen these things before and now I understand why they creep some people out.


----------



## Pat H (Sep 6, 2012)

They have been awful here but seem to be slowing down. This is my first experience with the love bugs. Last Sept. was a light year so I never noticed what a pain they are.


----------



## jmpellet (Sep 6, 2012)

The link that shows a picture of disney in 2006 was one of the year we experienced the worst "batch" of them.  We were there from 9/30 to 10/10ish that year.  The front of our white rental car was practically black from all of them.  Yuck!


----------



## Jim Bryan (Sep 7, 2012)

Saw my first one today. When they first started years ago they were very, very bad.


----------



## Pedro (Sep 7, 2012)

I guess I spoke too soon.  Driving back from MCO to Cocoa Beach today ended up with a lot of love bugs on the front of the car and the windshield.  This is just the beginning of their season.  I hope it doesn't get too bad.  Two days ago there were none!


----------



## spencersmama (Sep 7, 2012)

In north central Florida, they have been bad for the last 2 days!  They come out all at once, then are gone just as fast.  The worst place always seems to be on I-75 through Paines Prairie.  It's like you are caught in a storm, but with dead bugs hitting the windshield instead of raindrops.  Yuck!!


----------



## Carol C (Sep 7, 2012)

They've been making lots of whoopie in SC. As long as they don't sting, I'm ok with them.


----------



## pnappleprincess (Sep 9, 2012)

*eeeeeks*

This is the first I have heard of them.  Egats.  That pic on wikipedia gives me the creeps.  

We were thinking of going down to Orlando this month - but maybe we will wait!!


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 9, 2012)

Don't worry about it, they should be "gone" by the end of the month. As it says, because they eat on dead vegetation - and rotting vegetation releases methane - they are thickest near gas stations and wetlands. Also, if you drive through an "infested" area, wash them off the paint as soon as possible. If they hit your windshield, don't hit the wipers, as that'll smear them (a gas station squeegee, rain storm, or SOS pad works fine). It's better to see a love bug on your windshield than a long streak of love bug guts.

TS


----------



## justmeinflorida (Sep 9, 2012)

Yep, they're back. I was on my deck last night and they were everywhere.


----------



## gnipgnop (Sep 10, 2012)

OH CRAP......I was hoping they would be gone by the 20th when we arrive!


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 10, 2012)

Most likely, they will be gone by then - or just a few stragglers.

TS


----------



## Wonka (Sep 10, 2012)

*Wash the car*

Make sure to wash them off quickly.  I'm told the can wreck the paint.  Don't know if this is fact, or fiction.  But, we never could get them off of the front black plastic bumper.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Sep 10, 2012)

Wonka said:


> Make sure to wash them off quickly.  I'm told the can wreck the paint.  Don't know if this is fact, or fiction.  But, we never could get them off of the front black plastic bumper.



Yes...you must wash them off within 24hrs or your paint will be ruined. 

Do love bugs ruin your car?


----------



## MauiLea (Sep 18, 2012)

*Love Bugs still around on Sept. 18th*

We arrived in Orlando on Sept. 13th and are leaving on the 19th.  We saw a good number of love bugs and yes, they are annoying. Even today, there were a good number in the Disney Hollywood Studios parking lot and tram area.


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 21, 2012)

To get them off your car, use a wet Bounce dryer sheet.

More uses here:  http://www.squidoo.com/dryer-sheet-uses


----------

